# Semaforo para scalextric



## FF_rts (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, creo que he venido al subforo apropiado, si no es así, mover el tema al subforo apropiado, pues he leido todas las normas, y he buscado el tema antes de poner el mio.

*Explicacion:*
quiero hacer un semaforo por mi mismo, he estado navegando por internet y he visto esto:





mis nociones de electronica no llegan a los integrados, se que con el 555 se podria hacer, pero necesito que alguien me diseñe el esquema, y yo ya diseñaré el PCB.
es para el scalextric de mi hermano, la verdad que me hace mucha ilusión, y así a ver si cojo practica.

*Funcionamiento:*
son 5 leds rojos que deben encenderse de izquierda a derecha, se enciende el siguiente cuando se apague el actual. Cuando se encienda el 5º led rojo, la siguiente secuencia es encenderse los 5 leds verdes.

lo ideal seria un pulsador para reiniciar el semaforo, y un relé conectado al semaforo, que durante la secuencia de leds rojos, desconecte la corriente (relé modo activo) a las pistas de los coches y con los leds verdes de paso (relé en reposo).

*muchas gracias*
saludos


----------



## FF_rts (Jun 13, 2008)

cambio de planes respecto al relé.
Mi hermano no quiere que ponga un relé para restringir la corriente a la pista, así que añadiremos un chivato (por ejemplo: led amarillo) para avisar si algun coche ha salido antes de ponerse en verde (mediante el interruptor de cuentavueltas).

si veo que lo puedo complicar mas, me gustaría añadir unos zumbidos o pitidos al compas de las luces rojas y un pitido largo a las luces verdes.

por cierto, la secuencia entre leds debe ser de 1 segundo. pero eso ya lo ajustare yo con los condensadores.

gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 13, 2008)

pero eso es muy simple de hacer amigo. solo requieres de un 555 y un CD4017 y listo. ahi t posteo el esquema, hecho en live wire.

fijate q durante los primeros 5 leds, o sea los rojos, el conector 10 abajo de todo, mantiene un nivel 1 manteniendo corriente en el rele.
y luego durante los otros 5 se mantiene en 0 dejando de circular corriente por el rele. esto t sirve para q deje o no deje pasar la tension a las pistas.
se reinicia solo, asi q deberas cortar la tension mediant un interruptor para q no se reinicie a cada rato.


----------



## FF_rts (Jun 13, 2008)

gracias dj draco, no sabes como te lo agradezco. cuando lo acabe le hare fotos y las subiré al foro, me hace mucha ilusión.

ahora expongo mis dudas y mis peticiones de este esquema:

los 5 leds verdes se deben encender a la vez

¿que regula el VR1 de 50 k, el intervalo de tiempo entre los leds?

el circuito es de 9 V, para hacerlo de 12 V ¿que resistencia debo modificar, seguramente R1 y R2, en que valores?

el sistema de relé, lo vamos a quitar, pero seguramente mantendremos el transistor, para lo que he dicho arriba, osea, durante el intervalo de de leds rojos en este caso lo mantendremos activo, y en el intervalo de los verdes inactivo, para encender un led amarillo, en caso de pulsar un pulsador.

gracias


----------



## FF_rts (Jun 14, 2008)

ya tengo algo:

he tenido problemas con el integrado 4017B, le he tenido que meter zeners porque no me soportaba mas de 6 voltios, así que espero las correcciones, aunque asi me va bien, pero a la hora de montarlo no se si será igual, lo he hecho con el "Crocodile Technology 1.6"

los dos pulsadores de arriba, son los que van en la pista para el contavueltas, lo he puesto para que anule el semaforo si inician antes de ponerse en verde. lo que pasa que yo lo he puesto en reiniciar, pero yo quiero que se desconecte el circuito automaticamente, ¿como lo puedo hacer?

gracias


----------



## FF_rts (Jun 15, 2008)

si veis algo mal me lo corregiis


----------



## FF_rts (Jun 15, 2008)

si me lo dais por bueno, lo pongo en la sección *Documentación, circuitos y esquemas*


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 15, 2008)

Bueno, en este integrado el cd4017, si la patita 15 va a masa, el circuito cumple su funcion y termina, hasta q por medio del pulsador lo reinicias.
pero si esa patita va a reset (1), el circuito cumple el ciclo y reinicia.


el esquema posteado lo veo bien, si los leds rojos encienden de a uno, pero los verdes deben encender todos juntos, solo utilizas 1 salida y conectas todos.

el tema de los diodos para el cd deben ser tipo 1N4148, para direccionar la corriente y q ninguna corriente reversa pueda lllegar a quemar el integrado.

veo q t diste mucha maña con este circuito. seguro funcionara perfecto y tu pista sera un exito.

saludos amigo.


----------



## FF_rts (Jun 15, 2008)

aun faltan retoques. ya ire pasando las modificaciones


----------



## fortu005 (May 28, 2009)

Hola muchachos soy nuevo en el foro, me interesa el semaforo porque yo tambien soy dueño de una pista de escalextric y viendo precios me parecio que lo mejor seria armarme uno por mi mismo. Ahora va mi duda, que transistor has usado en el esquema que has diseñado FF_rts? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## juan enrique (Abr 28, 2010)

Compadre, pues veo que ya diseñaste tu semaforo, yo estoy en las mismas,no soy electronico por lo que mi conocimiento es limitado, me gustaria me ayudaras pasandome el montaje en un protoboard para la construccion de este semaforo para la pista de mi chamaco. Lo mas sencillo posible. 

Gracias.


----------



## HADES (Abr 28, 2010)

cuidado como te expresas aqui y que pides y como lo pides porque ojala no.Pueden mandar a moderacion este tema


----------



## APmino (Jun 16, 2010)

perdon por reavivar el foro, pero tengo una duda, el esquema posteado por FF_rts es totalmente valido? lo digo porque estoy muy interesado en armarlo y no se si es 100% correcto, o si alguien a encontrado o crado algun post similar que funcione correctamente me lo podriadecir?

de antemano gracias. 

"un usuario con muy pocos conocimientos de electronica"

perdon por reavivar el foro, pero tengo una duda, el esquema posteado por FF_rts es totalmente valido? lo digo porque estoy muy interesado en armarlo y no se si es 100% correcto, o si alguien a encontrado o crado algun post similar que funcione correctamente me lo podriadecir?

de antemano gracias. 

"un usuario con muy pocos conocimientos de electronica"


----------

